# This deck is so sweet, I had to share.



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

The owner is converting this house to an R-3.1 assisted living facility and was hoping to be able to use this existing 2nd story deck.

I had to tell him that it was never approved by the city, Laguna Hills, CA. and that I didn't feel like I even needed to check for previous building permits on it. "And just how do I know that?" he asked.

You guys tell me.

The pictures do not do this hideous, cringe inducing nightmare justice.

What do you guys think?

In the last picture I tried to show the roof deck over the garage (same house) wherein some Newtonian genius decided that it would be a good idea to cut out the webbing from 6 trusses in order to increase his storage area there.
The roof plane dips about 8-10" in the center.

Andy.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Other than the chit brown color & the crooked light fixture what pray tell could be wrong with that structure?...:whistling:laughing:


Perhaps it would be more appropriate for an "assisted suicide" establishment...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Perfectionist.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

If I'm going to build a suicide ladder I like to install sharp stuff on the ground around it otherwise it might just be a "permanent injury ladder".:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't really tell- probably not sustainably harvested lumber. At least it's painted the right color:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've always wondered why someone puts just as much work into doing something wrong as it would take to do it right. If doing it wrong took half the work It can at least be explained that the person was lazy. Just doesn't make since.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I've always wondered why someone puts just as much work into doing something wrong as it would take to do it right. If doing it wrong took half the work It can at least be explained that the person was lazy. Just doesn't make since.


Because they don't know how to do it right 

Sure, they can study up and look at other decks being built, but thats work :whistling:blink::no:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

That deck sucks:laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

You know, I just don't get it.
Here is another prime example that is often talked about on this forum; another shining example...another chance for everyone to to see.
And still nobody gets it....


These guys are going to revolutionize the way construction is done with these type of cost and time saving building practices, and you all just want to poke fun and miss the boat. This is the way of the future.:jester:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

asevereid said:


> You know, I just don't get it.
> Here is another prime example that is often talked about on this forum; another shining example...another chance for everyone to to see.
> And still nobody gets it....
> 
> These guys are going to revolutionize the way construction is done with these type of cost and time saving building practices, and you all just want to poke fun and miss the boat. This is the way of the future.:jester:


It is the way of my future, that's for sure. I will always have work in the future as long as there are these type of builders around.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

you made me look at that???


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> The owner is converting this house to an R-3.1 assisted living facility and was hoping to be able to use this existing 2nd story deck.
> 
> I had to tell him that it was never approved by the city, Laguna Hills, CA. and that I didn't feel like I even needed to check for previous building permits on it. "And just how do I know that?" he asked.
> 
> ...


OK Guys.... I'm a dumb ass.....(no insult to Domass) but Andy asked us what we saw wrong.

We've had 11 replys all saying it looks like crap... but no one has stepped forward to identify problems/issues.

I'll try to start....from what we can see.... lack of sufficient joists... maybe lack of ledger but we can't tell if it's cantilivered.... and lack of 4" spaced railing... probable lack of X-bracing posting... but can't be sure.

I can't tell if posting/beaming is insufficient... can you... nor footings... pier capping...

I'm not saying it's worth a She It .... just wondering what everyone could see.

Best


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Andy asked us what we saw wrong.


I thought this was a rhetorical question?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I thought this was a rhetorical question?


HD.... Maybe it was.... Admitidly it looks suspicious and like crapola to me also...


----------



## riversstg (Oct 2, 2013)

It would more useful to offer constructive feedback.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

OK, I'll give it a shot.

To the deckbuilder: Your commitment to nailing things together is admirable. Your joist spacing skills will improve with time, and the purchase of a tape measure. Hell, a stick with even increments notched onto it....


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> OK Guys.... I'm a dumb ass.....(no insult to Domass) but Andy asked us what we saw wrong.
> 
> We've had 11 replys all saying it looks like crap... but no one has stepped forward to identify problems/issues.
> 
> ...


I thought it was less than 4", It is here in FL.:thumbsup:


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

8 to 10" sag? When you get to be there age an 8 to 10" sag is normal.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Well I sure as heck won't be posting any pictures of my deck on here:whistling

At least JAWS didn't laugh too hard when he saw it.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

sunkist said:


> I thought it was less than 4", It is here in FL.:thumbsup:


"rejects a 4" sphere" so yes, less than 4". 

3.9999999999" is ok.


----------

